# Lake next to Cock of the Walk



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Anyone ever fished the dirty lake next to the (now closed) Cock of the walk? 

There was some old braided fishing line stuck to the building. And plenty of turtles in the lake but no signs of fish.


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

Gross


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Hmmm... always wondered about that. Want to go hit it this week sometime?


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Use to be big cats in there. However, I am sure its still private property


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

jaster said:


> Use to be big cats in there.


You shouldn't have said that. Now I'm definitely going to give it a shot...


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

I'm down to fish it, Idk if I'll be in town again later this week 

If there's turtles and catfish I'm sure there's bass/bluegill?


----------



## jmacvip (Oct 1, 2007)

Don't you guys know that was where they raised the catfish they served.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Use to have feed machines you put a quarter in and throw some food fer the cats....It is private property so go at your own risk.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Yeah I would only fish the side opposite the restaurant itself. 

There were some semi fresh pieces of bread sitting on the deck so I threw them in, nothing hit them though


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

If that don't work out you could try fishing at the Gulfarium in FWB - several ponds there


----------



## MikeH (Jul 14, 2009)

The last month they were open, I let my little girl feed the fish. There were a ton of catfish in there.


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

looking at it from the google earth, this is all I got from it....


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Try'n Hard said:


> If that don't work out you could try fishing at the Gulfarium in FWB - several ponds there


I've actually thought about it but never stopped and fished lol


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I stopped in bout 2 a.m. one night, after a bust at the 3mb fishing. Pulled through thought about it, then thought how it would suck if it were mine and all the fish were gone the next day, lol. But nobody feeds em now, so if they did not net em all and feed everybody, lol


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

jaster said:


> i stopped in bout 2 a.m. One night, after a bust at the 3mb fishing. Pulled through thought about it, then thought how it would suck if it were mine and all the fish were gone the next day, lol. lol



the gulfarium?????


----------

